
Critical Race Theory - pengstrom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_race_theory
======
desktopninja
Does not need to be this complicated. It is pretty simple. There is one human
race and in that there is human caste system (HCS). Its (extremely fickle)
purpose is to divide/group peoples and create a power stack. Those at the top
control those at the bottom. Heck, its also just tribalism.

